# Worst Moments in Video Game Plot Development



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 17, 2012)

So I thought of calling it "Worst Video Game Twists" but that's too limiting. Sometimes it's just the story is just trundling along, no twists in sight, and then it  crashes and burns.

Inspired by the fact so many people loathe the twist in Star Ocean 3. I really didn't mind it.

So what games or series had a story you really liked then everything just went wrong? Also please explain what development it was that pissed you off and why.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 17, 2012)

Guys, use spoiler tags for this thread.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 17, 2012)

Inb4 Metal Gear Solid 4

I don't mind the Star Ocean 3 twist at all either.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

Final Fantasy 13.

Stupid. beyond all reason.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 17, 2012)

do video game sequels count?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 17, 2012)

Nothing in FF13 was stupid. Just bland and generic. Something like MGS4 at least has genuine plotholes the size of the Arsenal Gear.

But yeah, I don't predict anything good for this thread.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

That's why it will be a success.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 17, 2012)

God of War 3.

ATHENA: DURR HURR, I AM NOW AN OBNOXIOUSLY EVIL GREEN GHOST.

WHY, YOU ASK.

FUCK YOU, THAT'S WHY.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

Better than that final fantasy bullshit we've gotten.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 17, 2012)

What's with your powerful FF hate 

I mean it was disappointing and trite, but it was as predictable and safe as possible. Not a single thing happened that I didn't know was coming from a mile away.
The thread was made for more like "The princess is in another castle" type of things


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll focus my hate on other shit, if you'd like.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 17, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> What's with your powerful FF hate
> 
> I mean it was disappointing and trite, but it was as predictable and safe as possible. Not a single thing happened that I didn't know was coming from a mile away.
> The thread was made* for more like "The princess is in another castle" *type of things



thats why we use a warp whistle to avoid such. Lol


----------



## Lulu (Dec 17, 2012)

*cough*cough*masseffect3withoutdlcending/masseffect3originalending*cough*


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 17, 2012)

Dammit.  I was right about to run in here yelling Star Ocean 3, and then I saw the OP....so I'll say....Star Fucking Ocean 3.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 17, 2012)

Princess is in another castle


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 17, 2012)

Mass Effect 3
Anything that will happen in DmC


----------



## Lulu (Dec 17, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Mass Effect 3
> *Anything that will happen in DmC*



you are right. Donte may cry has terrible plot.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

Tell me more about the shephard.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 17, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Anything that will happen in DmC


Bitch please. Children's tears? Dinosaurs? Slurms McKenzie?
Top tier.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 17, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> you are right. Donte may cry has terrible plot.


the game isnt out and yet but the achievements are. so we already know the lame plot twists. 



Gnome said:


> Tell me more about the shephard.


NO. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.



Hatifnatten said:


> Bitch please. Children's tears? Dinosaurs? Slurms McKenzie?
> Top tier.



i refuse to live in a world with DmC has good plot twists. 
Anyone got 7 nukes I can borrow? 
i need to create a nuclear winter.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 17, 2012)

Aerith dying and Sheik turning out to be princess Zelda smh.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 17, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> do video game sequels count?



Yes.

I don't want to get into a MGS rant so I'll say something else.

The Compilation of Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 17, 2012)

Dolohov27 said:


> Aerith dying and *Sheik turning out to be princess Zelda* smh.



wat           .


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 17, 2012)

Hmm... for fun I'll just list FF moments that I think were terrible. I tend to be more forgiving of older games so I'll start with the PS1 era onward.

*Spoiler*: __ 




VII's compilation ret-cons.  The one 'moment' I really dislike is the ret-conning of Vincent reconciling with his guilt in the original game so that DoC could be made.

VIII: Lol, so many.  So many.  Irvine planning to leave everyone in the prison, the orphanage scene, the convenience of the space ship floating by just when Squall and Rinoa needed one, Ultimecia's goals, the godawful ending, the sudden personality change from disc 2 to disc 3, etc...

X, X-2: I honestly thought that the 'Tidus is the manifestation of a dream' thing was pretty stupid, and while X-2 is not supposed to be taken seriously, Tidus should have stayed dead.

XII: This game didn't have any truly 'stupid moments,' imo, but they made odd decisions that I think negatively affect the story overall.  I'd say that the worst moment was the very end, which is a year after the events in the game.  Seriously, why did Balthier and Fran wait so long to pick up the Strahl?  That's just silly.  I could see a month going by, but a year?  Making Vaan the perspective character without giving us any info about what he was thinking was very weird because none of the other games have this problem; in VIII, for example, you're very aware of what's going through Squall's head.  Having a character with NO relevance around (Penelo).  NOT having a character that DOES have relevance around (Larsa). Not having a chat system of some kind when characters really could have used more development.

XIII: Lol. "We're going to defy you... by doing exactly what you want us to do!"





Oh, for Legend of Zelda:

*Spoiler*: __ 



* OoT: All the chicks falling over themselves for a chance to fuck a little kid in an adult's body.  I can't be the only person a little grossed out and exasperated by this.

* TWW: Why did the king destroy Hyrule at the end?  He had the Triforce, he could have wished for anything, and he chose to destroy Hyrule alongside Ganondorf?  What a douche.  Also leaving Tetra right near Ganon's Tower was exceedingly stupid.

* TP: Wtf was Ganondorf doing this whole time exactly?  Sitting on his throne letting Zant do everything?  Seriously, this is a problem.

*SS: Zelda is a reincarnated goddess, really?  Really?  Ugh...


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Out of all the games I still own, here's three developments that have and never will sit right with me:


*Spoiler*: _Assassin's Creed 3_ 



I didn't mind so much that it turned out that Lucy was a Templar. What I absolutely hated about it though was how it was executed. Whoever the genius was that thought it would be a good idea to reveal something important like that in DLC deserves to be slapped silly. Then when they actually start talking about it in 3, it's all just brushed under the rug.

I fucking liked Lucy goddammit, and so did Desmond and crew. So for them to just go, "yeah, so she was a traitor....whatever, moving along" was just a slap in the face. I know she was technically "one of the bad guys", but she deserved way better than what she got.





*Spoiler*: _God Of War 3_ 



I hated how they brought Athena back and made her a total cunt. don't really have much to say on this subject, I just hate that they did that. They at least could've told us what exactly she saw differently now that she was "dead".





*Spoiler*: _Jak 3_ 



Jak spent the first two games totally diggin on Keira. Then all of a sudden he's got a thing going on with Ashelin in the next game, when it was pretty much established in the last game she was with Torn. Shit made no sense whatsoever, and is a glaring problem in what I otherwise consider a great trilogy. 

Thankfully this stupid mistake was corrected in Jak X: Combat Racing. But the fact that it had to be corrected still pisses me off.




So it appears most of my problems are with 3's. Man, that Curse of The 3's a bitch no?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2012)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Dammit.  I was right about to run in here yelling Star Ocean 3, and then I saw the OP....so I'll say....Star Fucking Ocean 3.



TO be honest the plot twist makes sense.
I'd hate one that doesn't make sense more.


----------



## trollface (Dec 17, 2012)

Mario's introduction in AC2 made me


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 17, 2012)

Heavy Rain - who the Origami Killer turned out to be. The story's logic was already falling to pieces as it was, this was just the wrecking ball to finish it off

Silent Hill Downpour - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



so one of the endings you can get shows Murphy never even killed his son's murderer. So then.....WHY THE FUCK WAS HE IN SILENT HILL?! Did he just forget that he has absolutely nothing to be guilty about? Okay, yes the prison area was Cunningham's, but clearly the monastery was trying to make Murphy feel guilty over something he had nothing to do with, the postman was also acting like Murphy had actually killed the dude. Yes, Murphy planned to kill the guy, but I'm sorry, this amount of guilt-tripping over simply planning (but not actually doing it) to kill the dude who BUTCHERED HIS SON is ridiculous.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Deus Ex: Human Revolutions_ 



The ending is fucking bullshit. The entire promise of the game is "your actions effect the outcome", by that they mean which button you press at the end. All of that shit about "stealth/non-lethal" is meaningless. The game don't give a darn if you're Adam "Man of the People" Jensen or the King of fucking Dunkshire, just choose the button. Want all four endings? Save before you choose which button to press. It's the biggest piece of bullshit ever and ruins an otherwise good game.




_Saint's Row the Third_ disappointed me because instead of continuing the cleverly fun story of _Saint's Row 2_, it decided people like dick and poop jokes. _Saint's Row the Third_ has moments of brilliance marred by an overall repetitive and sophomoric sense of humor. Also, I demand to be able to decide at which angle I wear my hat.



Triggerhappy69 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Assassin's Creed 3_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with this a lot. Admittedly, I'm not a fan of _Assassin's Creed_, but the fact that they decided "Let's develop this character, and her relationships with other characters and then just say 'fuck it' and throw it out" was just idiotic.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 17, 2012)

Fallout 3 ending or final moments made no sense whatsoever... I have two teammates that are resistance to radiation yet I have to go kill myself to bring back some water to the area  

Alan Wake ending was out of there


----------



## Mexicano27 (Dec 18, 2012)

Definitely agree with those who mentioned Athena's appearance in _God of War III_. To make it even worse, her voice actor wasn't even the same (I really liked her voice in the first two games.)


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Sephiroth in FFVII. Now to confirm I actually like Sephiroth as a character, especially in Crisis Core. I just don't think he makes a very good villain, SHINRA were far more interesting antagonists and they pretty much became irrelevant after Sephiroth showed up.


*Spoiler*: __ 



As much as I like the game, FFXIII-2 ruining what was a great ending from the first game, adding time travel which made the plot overly complicated, making Serah a Seeress when there was no hint of that in the first game and basically making the entire plot of the first game completely irrelevant. Caius was the saving grace of the game, plot wise in that I thought he was a great villain, believable motivation, didn't hesitate to get serious if he needed to like against Lightning, played Noel and Serah like complete idiots and his theme and battle music kicked ass.


----------



## sdimple387 (Dec 18, 2012)

oh what is total duration of that.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 18, 2012)

Mexicano27 said:


> Definitely agree with those who mentioned Athena's appearance in _God of War III_. To make it even worse, her voice actor wasn't even the same (I really liked her voice in the first two games.)



Yeah, that was another thing I really didn't like. It's not that the new VA did a bad job or anything, it's just that I'm a total stickler for continuity. So when she showed up with a new voice, I just didn't feel like it was Athena, and couldn't really connect.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Fallout 3 ending or final moments made no sense whatsoever... I have two teammates that are resistance to radiation yet I have to go kill myself to bring back some water to the area



Yes, Fallout 3's ending was beyond stupid.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 18, 2012)

Honestly *every major plot point in God War III*. Talk about missing the point of the character.... and creating a bevy of hilarious plot holes while they're at it.

Also, hi Time Kompression.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2012)

God of war 3: Terrible fucking story, out of character shit, shit coming out of nowhere, plot holes and stupid things.

Gears of war 3: Has the complex of push the button to save the world, LONG and Boring, and is band, VERY BLAND.

Final Fantasy XIII:... I dont even wanna talk about it no more. Just No.

Mass Effect 3: Didnt play it but for what I have seen, it trolled lol.

Fallout 3 ending silly?: PFftt, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



you have to play it with expansions dude. You will see what happens. You have to have broken steel in order to really know.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> God of war 3: Terrible fucking story, out of character shit, shit coming out of nowhere, plot holes and stupid things.
> 
> Gears of war 3: Has the complex of push the button to save the world, LONG and Boring, and is band, VERY BLAND.
> 
> ...



I agree FFXIII-2 made a lot of stupid plot decisions that ended up making a fairly straightforward plot overly complicated. At least the battle system was still fun and there was plenty of stuff to do on the side. Nothing wrong with FFXIII's plot.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 18, 2012)

There was only 1 in the walking dead which really got me


*Spoiler*: __ 



The final boss. I mean, how did he get there? Before Lee and his group without a goddamn train? How did he get past all them zombies when Lee and his group had a damn difficult time doing so then managed to get Clementine from one place to the hotel with seemingly little difficulty? 

Not only that but WHY LEAVE YOUR CAR UNLOCKED WITH THE KEY IN THE IGNITION WITH YOUR ENTIRE LIFE SOURCE OF FOOD AND SUPPLIES OUT IN THE OPEN TO SEARCH FOR YOUR SON??

Funny how incompetent he was before his life went to shit and then he pulls a 180 and becomes the greatest survivor of all time when bent on revenge. Rick would be so jealous for them survivor skills thats for sure.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 18, 2012)

Final Fantasy X

[sp]I'M A DREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAM[/sp]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Still think Zemus is worse.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Dec 19, 2012)

Does Mass Effect 3's ending count?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Does Mass Effect 3's ending count?



all of them do


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> God of War 3.
> 
> ATHENA: DURR HURR, I AM NOW AN OBNOXIOUSLY EVIL GREEN GHOST.
> 
> ...



This.

Also, retrieving Pandora's box a _second time_? Did the writers forget the plot of GoW1?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Deus Box Machina.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 20, 2012)

Bayonetta


*Spoiler*: __ 



IS THE LET EYE HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 20, 2012)

There is this game series called Harry Potter and it's about some wizard dude that goes to a school and the twists in the game are stupid.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 20, 2012)

alot of pent up anger in here.


----------



## Jay Kay (Dec 20, 2012)

You guys are crazy for not bringing up: "We forgot we were all in the same orphanage, and that the witch we're trying to defeat to save the world was our matron, because GForces affect our memories" yet.
And lol @ Irvine for never bringing it up, God knows why.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

^ i have no idea what game this?


----------

